# Showcage/training pen ??



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day I've just finnished breeding for the year and would like to start training my young for the showpen and I was wondering as to the size/dimensions of the training pens??


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Depends on the size of your breed of pigeon.


----------

